# Family Fishing Day



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

We caught all kinds of fish today.. great fun with family minus one who had to work today. 
Enjoy the pics. 









































Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great pics. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> Great pics. Congrats on the catch.


 yep


----------

